# in memory of silent



## rrats

hey everybody, 
this morning was very very VERY rough i woke up sick. so i lyed in bed sweating coughing and nearly falling asleep every other sec. but always woke up with my stomache churning so i thought i would want some company so i got up to go get silent and well.........she didnt respond her chest wasnt moving and .........she didnt wake up. 


i miss her already


ive been crying all day and im still crying now 

i want her back so badly 

pics in her memory

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent002-1.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent011-1.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent-1.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent006.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent005.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent001.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/PHOTOSOFMEANDSILENT002.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/silent.jpg
http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa143/shortylogo/funnyphotosandmovies014.jpg

R.I.P silent 2005-2008


----------



## Forensic

I'm so sorry... how old was she?


----------



## rrats

about 3


----------



## Forensic

Oh... at least she had a decently long life, poor thing.


----------



## Screechy

So sorry to hear about your loss...it's never easy, I would know. She was a beautiful ratty, may she rest in peace.


----------



## geebus

THats no good


----------



## kenRakuu

Oh Love I'm so sorry, I know that you really loved her. 
I hope your heart heals quickly.


----------



## phaidraft

Cry it all out dear, it helps a bit...

Life is better at the bridge. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Witewolf

Sorry to hear!!! I know its a hard thing to deal with. I took a rat from a coworker that could no longer keep him(AJ), and he past about 3 months ago. I had him for a little over a year. I looked to him when I was alone, or just needed to take my mind off things. I kinda understand how you must feel. Remember the joy, and good times she gave you.  Thats what I try to focus on. Hope it helps.


----------



## 2boysloose

I have to say this: I am shocked. I always looked forward to seeing her pictures, because she is just naturally gorgeous! I am so sorry for your sudden loss. 
*Sending many hugs!*


----------



## rrats

thank you *tear*


----------



## Susinko

I am so so sorry for your loss. I always loved seeing new pics posted of Silent as she was such a sweet heart. When friends leave us, they always take a piece of our hearts with them.


----------



## collisiontheory89

She was gorgeous, some of those photos made me giggle. I'm sorry about your loss, it must be really hard (especially with you being sick and all). I hope you start to feel better eventually...<3


----------



## Randi

I saw this post... and I was in shock. I hope you know how much I loved seeing Silent. I am truly heartbroken for your loss.

Silent is playing now at the bridge, and I can assure you that she can see perfectly clearly now.

I know how much she was loved.


----------



## rrats

thank you everyone and i am feeling better now that my temp has gone down


----------



## bmwing01

i'm so sorry for your loss, lets just hope she's feeling better now..


----------



## rrats

i really wish i could have done somthing though for her cause every time i think about it all i know is that she died alone and not me there with her holding her paw telling her everything was going to be ok and i was always gonne be with her but i wasnt


----------



## Forensic

Pets forgive us for everything, hun. And when you go, she'll be waiting and ready to play some more.


----------



## twitch

some will time it so that you aren't around for it. they seem to hang on and hang on and finally when you aren't there they just let go. when i die i don't want one of my loved ones holding my hand. knowing the pain that i was about to put them in and seeing it in their faces would make it all the more hard for me to let go. i wouldn't want to see that in my loved one personally and perhaps she had the same thought if she even knew what was happening. 

you not being there at the end may have been her plan or she may have been just as surprised as you were. even if this wasn't the case forensic is right, they forgive us everything. they know how much we love them and they love us back unconditionally. she is in another place now and waiting for you. she still loves you and i'm sure she doesn't want you to feel guilty for her passing.


----------



## rrats

i guess it's really been hard for me to sleep though cause her cage was always in my room and she always scuffled around and played with her eggs and now its just too quiet each day i feel better and better


----------



## Skitza

oh no! not silent!  you must be ver sad.  i'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rrats

thank you


----------



## ratluver

jordan i remember you at the vet with me you where sopping and squeazing my hand she loved you, and you loved her


----------

